# 14mm-Kettenspanner? Tipps?



## crossie (28. November 2004)

moinsn. hab da so nen kleines problem... mein kettenspanner ist schaize. deswegen wollt ich mir jetzt (entweder einen oder eben nen satz) neue spanner holen. welche sind zu empfehlen?
problem, ich hab keine "normal" - runden bmx ausfallenden am rahmen, sondern eben kantige. 






genau so, nur eben auf 14mm aufgeflext. hinten sind die ziemlich "breit"...also der rahmen an sich. sprich, ich hab wieder probleme mit spannern, die ne "kante" drinhaben.. ich hoffe ihr wisst wovon ich rede.

ach ja, wenn jemand noch so dinger daheim rumflacken hat, die nehm ich auch 

danke schonmal
cheers
crossie


----------



## kater (28. November 2004)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum du Kettenspanner brauchst. Ich fahre nun schon fast zwei Jahre ohne, und mir verrutsch das Hinterrad nie und spannen ist auch kein Problem, hab das Rad sowieso ganz im Anschlag. Aber helfen kann ich dir leider auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (28. November 2004)

warum kettenspanner? weil (nich hauen, ich bin kein bmxer  ) - ich wenn ich das hinterrad nur durch "quetschen" festziehe, sich die scheibenbremse soweit verzieht dass ich nicht mehr gescheit bremsen kann. (und komm mir jetzt nicht mir "fahr doch brakeless" - das hatte ich auch mal ne zeitlang!). 

cheers


----------



## KiNG ORgasMUs (28. November 2004)

also ich hab noch welche zu hause liegen! zumindest noch einen!!   die san für "eckige" ausfallenden!


----------



## KiNG ORgasMUs (28. November 2004)

Komm nach Kölle un ich bring se dir mit!


----------



## kater (28. November 2004)

MTB-Fahrer haben hier erstens nichts zu suchen und zweitens dürfen die gar nicht ohne Bremse fahren, weils ersten ******** aussieht und zweitens ******** aussieht und drittens... ******** aussieht. Das ist unser Vorrecht, du gehörst geächtet! HA!


----------



## konamann (2. Dezember 2004)

z.B. die billig Kettenspanner in "light" von G&S oder Parano passen auf eckige ausfallenden...
oder halt preiswert, weil trotzdem gut.


----------



## amok1 (6. Dezember 2004)

hat jemand mal bitte ein bild von "echkigen" und von "runden" ausfallenden?

*wichtig* (kann auch ne zeichnung sein...)


----------



## Vitali (14. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> MTB-Fahrer haben hier erstens nichts zu suchen und zweitens dürfen die gar nicht ohne Bremse fahren, weils ersten ******** aussieht und zweitens ******** aussieht und drittens... ******** aussieht. Das ist unser Vorrecht, du gehörst geächtet! HA!



*rofl*   

Was geht den bei dir, die können doch nichts dafür ?


----------



## elavcore (2. Februar 2007)

kater schrieb:


> MTB-Fahrer haben hier erstens nichts zu suchen und zweitens dürfen die gar nicht ohne Bremse fahren, weils ersten ******** aussieht und zweitens ******** aussieht und drittens... ******** aussieht. Das ist unser Vorrecht, du gehörst geächtet! HA!



 es gibt sie doch die Fahrrad nazis...


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Februar 2007)

Kater nimmt das vermutlich selbst nur halbernst und ist zweitens dafür bekannt.

So lange es nicht um MTB spezifische Sachen geht wie Rahmen, Federgabeln, Bremsen, Reifen etc. darf man auch hier posten. 

Im alten La FInca Prospekt (1 06) gibt es noch den Twenty, der funktioniert mit nem Stift den du in ein vorher gebohrtes Loch steckst. Die Idee scheint mir genau richtig zu sein, aber leider wird der nicht mehr hergestellt. Ist aber auch sicherlich möglich sowas selbst zu basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. Februar 2007)

und ich glaube, dass dem crossie das mittlerweile mal richtig egal ist! guck mal aufs datum sido du profi


----------



## crossie (2. Februar 2007)

kennste wayne?  

[13:48] Prunni: mach ne zeichnung und ich bau dir kettenspanner
[13:49] croissant: lol was?`
[13:50] Prunni: kettenspanner suchst du doch oder nicht, mach mir ne zeichnung und ich mach dir welche in der schule
[13:50] Prunni: wollte eh welche für mein bmx bauen
[13:50] croissant: .........hä?!
[13:50] croissant: wovon redest du ^^
[13:50] Prunni: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=143723
[13:50] Prunni: davon
[13:51] Prunni: oh^^ lol nicht auf das datum geguckt^^
[13:51] croissant: alter
[13:51] Prunni: hab den nur gerade gesehen
[13:51] croissant: 2004


----------



## Prunni (2. Februar 2007)

Arsch


----------



## Flatpro (2. Februar 2007)

muahah , saugeil


----------



## der Digge (2. Februar 2007)

1. Gedanke: Warum eröffnet Crossie so ein Thema?

2. Gedanke: Wer hat kater und Vitali ausgegraben?
3. Gedanke: Verdammt!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (2. Februar 2007)

ups und ich hab mich schon gewundert, welche lange nicht mehr gesehenen Gestalten in dem Thread posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (2. Februar 2007)

gut gemacht


----------



## crossie (2. Februar 2007)

der Digge schrieb:


> 1. Gedanke: Warum eröffnet Crossie so ein Thema?
> 
> 2. Gedanke: Wer hat kater und Vitali ausgegraben?
> 3. Gedanke: Verdammt!



mwhahahahahah   

grandios. 

ja, also wer will mir denn noch alles n kettenspanner machen? die verkauf ich dann auf ebay ...


----------

